
Show HN: Part of Speech API - atum47
https://victorribeiro.com/pos
======
atum47
I have developed this API to help me with a project I was working some time
ago. I'm now opening it for people to try it out and seeing if it is helpful.
This API can classify words (up to 10 at a time) by its Part of Speech. Let me
know what you think.

